# iBricker -- ringtones to iPod?



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey...got iBricker and yes, can put new ringtones onto my 1.0.2 iPhone.

But is there a way to put those tunes into the iPod area? Both play exactly the same, but I'd like to keep all my tunes together?

Could somenone help a windows old guy here? Oh, and my tunes? Bobby Darin, Sam & Dave, Traffic, Buffalo Springfield...ie music of the 60's!!!

Jim


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

You get music onto your iPhone via iTunes. Not iBrickr.


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, I know, but I've never used iTunes before. So far, I am able to upload a tune to the Library area -- but I can not figure out how to "put" that tune onto the iPhone -- ie how do I get that done?

<grin> sorry here lads, still a windows guy....



Jim


----------



## gpchase (Sep 26, 2007)

JVRudnick said:


> Hey...got iBricker and yes, can put new ringtones onto my 1.0.2 iPhone.
> 
> But is there a way to put those tunes into the iPod area? Both play exactly the same, but I'd like to keep all my tunes together?
> 
> ...



iToner...$15.00...very easy to use.


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

WTF? I do NOT have a mac...we run windows here, so the plug for Ambrosia's iToner, is dumb.

can no one answer this question here? ie how can I add music to my iPod area on my iPhone without using Apple and iTunes?

jim


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Interesting question,
most people here use iTunes to load up their iPhones and iPods and this is a Mac site.
But I would suspect their is a workaround, but remember that while some of us use windows at work, very few of the ehmac members here use windows for their entertainment.
So , someone here might have an answer for you, but you might have better luck by googling Windows iphone hacks.


----------



## gpchase (Sep 26, 2007)

JVRudnick said:


> WTF? I do NOT have a mac...we run windows here, so the plug for Ambrosia's iToner, is dumb.
> 
> can no one answer this question here? ie how can I add music to my iPod area on my iPhone without using Apple and iTunes?
> 
> jim


WTF...get itunes for pc

Very simple,When you connect to your computer open iTunes,it will see the iPhone,Click on the iPhone icon on the left toolbar,navigate to the music page and select and sync the music folder you want to add to the phone....not rocket science here


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

*Windows guy looking for a 'workaround' -- NOT more mac advice!*

gosh...seems like Mac users have mac on the brain....guys, not all of us get to use the easiest, best looking, best engineered hardware on the globe!

some of us are windows guys....ie business oriented entrepeneurs who use what their clients use....which is me....and I do not own a mac, nor do I want one. 

what I want to know is -- if anyone here knows -- is there a 'workaround' for windows users that will allow us to put music in the iPod area on the iPhone?

iBricker will allow me to put files on the iPhone, but I do not "see" the file folder for the iPod. if someone here knows what folder to u/l music into using iBricker, then please let me know? that would seem to me to be the easiest way to get the music on the iPhone iPod area...but as I said, there may be other 'workarounds' if someone knows?

Jim


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

iTunes not only uploads the music to the iPhone, but creates/updates a database to go along with it, that the music player on the iPhone reads from.. just like every iPod. Afaik there are no iTunes alternatives for the iPhone yet.

You're pretty much stuck with iTunes for now. I think it's a pretty good app.. some annoying things in it, but I still like it better than WMP. But I would drop it in a heartbeat though if software came out to let me MANUALLY manage my music, videos, etc. Man, seriously.. WTF is up with that... still no ability to do that. Sooooooo annoying.


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

yup. I hear you. surely to gosh, there is SOME programmer some where who can do this build....

<sigh> anyways, thanks. answer appears to be "no can do!"



Jim


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

It's probably in the works... there are quite a few apps for the iPod, so I'm sure some of them are working on implementing iPhone support.


----------

